
Feinstein Wants Twitter to Just Hand Her a Bunch of Private Communications - happypanda
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20171102/16380738541/dianne-feinstein-wants-twitter-to-just-hand-her-bunch-private-communications.shtml
======
AnimalMuppet
How does it feel to want it?

That is, I don't care how bad she wants it. She can get lost.

~~~
happypanda
She's asked for communications that belong to parody accounts as well as
Assange's true account, do they even know what they want?

